# Google- The FODMAP Diet and IBS - LifeGoesStrong



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

<img alt="" height="1" width="1" />*The FODMAP Diet and IBS*
*LifeGoesStrong*
People who have been diagnosed with *irritable bowel syndrome* (*IBS*) and inflammatory bowel disease are often recommended to use this diet to relieve their symptoms, along with anyone who has unresolved GI problems and suspects they may be sensitive *...*

<nobr></nobr>

View the full article


----------

